# All right, which one of you neck beards posted this?



## Raging Bird (Apr 29, 2016)

Be honest.


----------



## Tude (Apr 29, 2016)

*"wine dine train ride real good time"*. Now THAT is a good sig for him hehe


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 29, 2016)

wine dine train ride! HOLY SHIT IM LOSING IT! 

is this person daring girls to go out with him? even after saying nobody will date him because hes "fat ugly and likes trains"?

also...award for the most cring worthy run on sentence goes to this fellow, sir i tip my fedora to you.


----------



## Odin (Apr 29, 2016)

Tude said:


> *"wine dine train ride real good time"*



A paltry effort at best...


Gentlemen, we... I can do better.



_*"
To all the ladies out there. *

*You are cordially invited for a night you shall never forget. *

*I will chauffeur you in my "classic" Chevy Pinto at 8 PM sharp to a lovely out the way part of town.*

*We shall start the night with relaxing conversation and partake of a fine vintage Space-bag. 

Then we move on to satisfy our appetites. 
Fine dining on exquisite Dumpster Italiano first course a half a wedge of iceberg lettuce drizzled with Caesar packet dressing sprinkled with bacon mystery bits.

Next, the main course, a still mildly warm dish of Spaghetti alla Puttanesca in a slightly used tin and pizza crust appetizers with marinara dipping sauce. *

*After cleansing our pallets with some crystal clear water from my milk jug, we shall take leave of this fine hidden in the alley establishment and move on with our romantic rendezvous to get to know each other better.

The evening shall conclude while we stroll along the shimmering quartz ballast of my secret catch-out as I serenade you with a rendition of Wagon Wheel in my famous Alley Cat Voice. 
Amazing you so deeply in your soul it will forge a connection you will never forget. *

*I'm not one to brag...sigh, but I would suggest not passing this offer up my lovelies.

This is a once in a lifetime opportunity, so don't miss out. 

With admiration and respect,
Forever yours,*

*xoxo

<3Odin<3

" 
PS: A photo has been provided.*_


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 30, 2016)

moved to sex and relationships


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2016)

Hahaha Probably for the best. I wish we knew his real name, if anywhere this would be the place where cultured and non-judgmental m'ladies might gather, who may be quite interested in taking a train ride with the gentleman.


----------



## Tude (Apr 30, 2016)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA @Odin - Now who could ever not accept an evening such as this!!!! And I'm sure made even better with some dumpstered lovely flowers from Trader Joe's - artfully trimmed off the dead ones of course ...


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat (Apr 30, 2016)

Mmmmmm'lady *Tips Fedora*


----------



## Odin (Apr 30, 2016)

Tude said:


> Now who could ever not accept an evening such as this!!!!



I ken not imagine any sweet heart refusing such a magnificent adventure ha,


----------



## OstrichJockey (Apr 30, 2016)

wine dine train ride real good time


----------



## WanderLost Radical (May 2, 2016)

What? Just because we're gonna eat trash doesnt mean I'll treat her like trash!! :O


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 2, 2016)

I'd wine, dine, AND take a ride on his train, but to be honest I'm tired of giving out freebies.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 2, 2016)

"so cringe worthy"

pretty much


----------



## Zaphod (May 12, 2016)

See, you gotta watch out for those "nice guys."

Stick to the scoundrels!


----------



## Haystack (May 15, 2016)

The place "wine dine train ride" is over at lovetrain ::fuckinginbed:: hahaha


----------



## Multifaceted (Sep 10, 2016)

DeadbeatDBeat said:


> Mmmmmm'lady *Tips Fedora*



*tips bong*


----------



## fuck capitalist scum (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it comes from a typical ancap


----------



## creature (Sep 10, 2016)

english is a beautifull fucking language..


----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 22, 2016)

Raging Bird said:


> View attachment 30212
> 
> Be honest.




Epic! First time i have laughed out loud all day I think. Thanks!


----------

